# Swimming



## Kfr (Feb 25, 2017)

Im taking part in the Swim22 and have been finding a huge boost to my confidence since starting back to the swimming a month or so ago. Last year i didn't go into the pool at all, because of my epilepsy, but thankfully things with that have settled, so it has given me more confidence. But getting back into the water was fantastic! I'm the only person in my area who is doing this swim as far as i know and i have got the lovely swimming cap! At present i resemble a seal with serious co ordination problems, but i am improving! The staff at the pool are great. Also have discovered that along with eating more healthy i have gone down a trouser size! Swimming isn't for everyone. I've tried other sports, but have had difficulty in keeping them going. With swimming it is different. I hope that by May i will have gone down another size and feel even better. I got a real shock at my blood results when i last saw the nurse and i think the shock really gave me a kick into doing something. But the important thing i'm learning is to do a sport that you feel comfortable with. Am now encouraging my niece and nephew to get splashing around!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 25, 2017)

Well done and keep up the good work. I had to replace all of my jeans with smaller ones twice when I started exercising more. Fortunately I don't go for the expensive designer brands, just cheap ones from Asda.


----------



## Kfr (Feb 25, 2017)

I couldn't afford expensive clothes......they are going to have to be cheap ones this year!


----------

